# CarPro BOA Super Soft 350gsm



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

For general usage on paint etc. is there anything better for the price please?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Doubt it. The MF made in China are inferior to these which are made in Korea. Haven't found anything that comes close.


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks, any ideas how they compare to what I currently have for "best"?

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/micro...shag-pile-double-density-towels/prod_436.html


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Is CarPro BOA 500g better thatn 350g?


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

I have a fair few Boa's now both the orange and grey and the only other cloth that comes close is the Krystal Kleen Blue as its 650gsm and dual piled


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

The 500 is too plush for me

Ice tried loads of brands and nothing betters the orange boa


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

hutchingsp said:


> Thanks, any ideas how they compare to what I currently have for "best"?
> 
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/micro...shag-pile-double-density-towels/prod_436.html


I never liked the euros tbh.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

http://www.ragmasteruk.co.uk/16-x-16-creature-edgeless-plush-dual-pile/
or Zaino blonds.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Those Orange Boas are superb, obviously deep pile but as a final wipedown towel they're hard to beat.


----------



## Dan_W (May 30, 2013)

They are in the waxpacks, best way to collect a few.


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Personally don't like boa's from Carpro silly size, lints, hate edge less microfibre not that soft really I prefer something like these.

http://www.saverschoiceuk.com/autom...bre-car-detailing-cloth-with-silk-border.html

http://liquidelementsuk.co.uk/collections/microfibres/products/the-waxer

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/micro...tle-grey-600gsm-buffing-towel/prod_1510.htmlP

Same towel really just from different brands and colour


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Any suggestions on who has the best price on 10 or so BOAs please?

IOClean are out of stock.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Car pro direct are usually cheapest for me


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

I've just bought a few of these to try, great for QD and wax removal and super soft

Cheap and free delivery

http://www.saverschoiceuk.com/autom...-microfibre-edgeless-car-detailing-cloth.html


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

hutchingsp said:


> Any suggestions on who has the best price on 10 or so BOAs please?
> 
> IOClean are out of stock.


DW discount code gives 7.5% off at CarPro UK


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks, but seven quid to ship 10 towels and a bottle of spotless to a UK postcode is a little on the rich side


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

CarPro.UK said:


> DW discount code gives 7.5% off at CarPro UK


Need to get some more soon actually

Forgot haha


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

hutchingsp said:


> Thanks, but seven quid to ship 10 towels and a bottle of spotless to a UK postcode is a little on the rich side


Really?

Have always been the cheapest place for me in the past for post


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Kimo said:


> Really?
> 
> Have always been the cheapest place for me in the past for post


Taking off the bottle of Spotless reduces it to £3.95.


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

hutchingsp said:


> Thanks, but seven quid to ship 10 towels and a bottle of spotless to a UK postcode is a little on the rich side





Kimo said:


> Really?
> 
> Have always been the cheapest place for me in the past for post





hutchingsp said:


> Taking off the bottle of Spotless reduces it to £3.95.


All our shipping is done on costs, and any parcel over 2KG and under 30kg costs us (including packing materials) between £7.20 and £8 to ship via Parcelforce Express24 due to the price of shipping, packaging and the box itself. 
Smaller orders cost between £4.10 and £4.60 to post via royal mail

We charge £3.95 and £6.95 respectively, we believe this to be a fair shipping charge.


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

ALLR_155528 said:


> Personally don't like boa's from Carpro silly size, lints, hate edge less microfibre not that soft really I prefer something like these.


Sorry to hear you don't like the boas,

May I ask why you hate edge less microfibre?

The lint we've found is only when new and after first wash all but a minute few reports agree there is no linting after initial wash.
Since the boa is a 0.13 denier split fibre with a 70:30 mix I'm not sure how it could be "not that soft" but thanks for your feedback ALLR

Thanks
Craig


----------



## BadgerJCW (Dec 20, 2013)

CarPro.UK said:


> Sorry to hear you don't like the boas,
> 
> May I ask why you hate edge less microfibre?
> 
> ...


The orange boa's feel softer than some way higher gsm towels that I own!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

BadgerJCW said:


> The orange boa's feel softer than some way higher gsm towels that I own!


Yup that's why I use them

They're epic for everything 

Just ordered some more in fact lol


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

BadgerJCW said:


> The orange boa's feel softer than some way higher gsm towels that I own!


thats down to the quality of the towels.Its not just the GSM that makes a good towel


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

I have a fair few Boa's both orange and grey and they are a very soft and plush towel and worth every penny I paid

I've just bought those off savers choice and they are also a very good cloth, after a wash they are equally as soft as a Boa but a little smaller which for me is ideal for QD and wax removal


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

i've ditched all my other cloth's in favour of the boa's top quality


----------



## robinh112 (Sep 2, 2014)

are these any good for drying? My main use will be for buffing and QD but looking at the size was considering drying


----------



## Blackmass (Jun 2, 2015)

hutchingsp said:


> Any suggestions on who has the best price on 10 or so BOAs please?
> 
> IOClean are out of stock.


Bought this nice piled of Carpro towels from Dooka recently. Brilliant service too.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

robinh112 said:


> are these any good for drying? My main use will be for buffing and QD but looking at the size was considering drying


They're bringing out a dryer 



Blackmass said:


> Bought this nice piled of Carpro towels from Dooka recently. Brilliant service too.


Dooka is a top bloke


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Kimo said:


> The 500 is too plush for me
> 
> Ice tried loads of brands and nothing betters the orange boa


MF can never be too plush, purple monsters are nice. :wall:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Hufty said:


> MF can never be too plush, purple monsters are nice. :wall:


Didn't get on with monsters lol, too thick

Orange boa is like me, perfect :lol:


----------

